# The Pirate Bay: 4 Millionen Nutzerdatensätze abgegriffen



## Newsfeed (8 Juli 2010)

Ein argentinischer Hacker hat sich offenbar Zugriff auf die Nutzerdatenbank des umstrittenen Torrent-Trackers verschafft und sensible Informationen abgezogen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

